# LR6 and Olympus OMD E-M5 mark ii



## ErikC (Mar 8, 2017)

Dear forum members,
I'm relative new to LR and also new to my Olympus camera. I used to have a Nikon.
I'm not an amateur using mostly my camera on vacations, city trips and nature walks.
I noticed that my RAW Olympus images (.orf) look rather flat when looking at them in LR.
I'm not doing any special processing when importing in LR.
I have been reading about presets to apply when loading the images but I'm getting confused.
Do I need to look for a camera specific preset ? 
I'm reading about paid presets ... Huelight ? Are these any good for me ?
I would really like to hear about basic settings I should make before doing any additional processing on my picks.
I also read that I should apply sharpening before converting my processed RAW images to JPEG's.
Is there also a standard step that I should add to my RAW images or is there a setting as part of the conversion ?
Sorry for my basic and open questions but I really appreciate any help to get kick-started with LR for my camera.
Thanks. Erik


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 8, 2017)

no need to buy presets Eric. First do you really need raw files ? Consider raw+jpg fine 
If you do want to use raw then  edit a few to how you might like them >make a preset or two with those settings 
I have a preset that will make my raw files look more like an off the card jpg .  I generally add that to all files which does help when sorting but all file will need more editing, however that depends on how you want your photos to look
hope that helps --- happy to answer any questions


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2017)

ErikC said:


> I noticed that my RAW Olympus images (.orf) look rather flat when looking at them in LR. I'm not doing any special processing when importing in LR.



That's almost a philosophical question, Erik. "Flat" can also be interpreted as not giving you Adobe's interpretation of what looks pretty, and instead displaying all the tones in the image so that you can see its possibilities. It's left you to add contrast, pump up the colour saturation etc etc. If you're always making the same initial adjustments, you can save them as a default. I would also suggest looking at the profiles in the Camera Calibration panel - you may prefer one of those as a starting point. 

So it's an equally open answer! 

I wouldn't recommend you spend any money on presets.

John


----------



## ErikC (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the quick responses.
I like RAW as it gives me the flexibility for white balance changes.
I understand that I will need to experiment.
I was just curious if there are some common settings that would present my RAW pictures more as JPEG's the way Olympus would do in-camera and leaving me the subsequent pleasure to adjust if I'm not satisfied.
I will certainly look at the profiles in the Camera Calibartion panel.
Also any advice on sharpening to be applied ?


----------



## Gnits (Mar 8, 2017)

Your own preset will be better than anything you can purchase. It may take a little tweaking over time, but you will get there.

When setting your own preset .... do not forget the Camera Calibration panel.  For example, I prefer (for Canon) to use the Landscape option rather than the Adobe Standard. I am not sure what options are available for Olympus, but you can check them in turn to see which might be your preference.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 8, 2017)

I can't speak about the Mark II, but the "Mark I" profiles match *extremely *well the profiles I can set in the camera.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 8, 2017)

And that matching is important. From my 4-5 months with a Fuji, you see these profiles in the viewfinder as you compose the picture. So I feel the CC profiles are be even more relevant than with Canon or Nikon or other DSLRs.


----------



## ErikC (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for all comments. Well appreciated.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 8, 2017)

ErikC said:


> Also any advice on sharpening to be applied ?


This is a good, inexpensive read ... The Photographers Guide to Image Sharpening in Lightroom: Professional Image Sharpening & Noise Reduction Techniques using Adobe Lightroom eBook: Robin Whalley: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## rob211 (Mar 10, 2017)

Raw is, well, raw. Like an unbaked cake compared to the baked version. Lr deliberately makes a flat blah rendering on the presupposition you wanna start from zero (it actually does some oomphing; if you wanna see really raw try the Lr "zeroed" preset).

I have that same camera, and find if I use the camera natural setting I'm pretty close to camera JPEG, if that's where you wanna be. Might depend on the subject matter though.


----------

